# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Star-Force Pro 3.0 Чтоэто? И под каким соусом это съедобно?

## Di1970no

Ну сначала ВСЕМ Привет!!!! Ну тема - как говорится - сама за себя говорит... Хотелось бы узнать побольше потому как от недостатка интелекта уже дым из ушей... :mad: :confused: 
А игрушку так хочется....:o

----------


## Botanig

А гуглить не пробывал?

----------


## DEL

> А гуглить не пробывал?


форум существует именно для того чтобы пользватели обменивали своими знаниями по тем или иным вопросам
поэтому отсылать просто на Google неправильно, пользователь наверняка уже это делал, просто он хочет вступить в диалог с участниками форума и обсудить интересующий его вопрос

----------


## Di1970no

:) Правильно МАСТЕР говорит, поощаться всегда полезнее, короче поконкретнее: Хочется передрать диску CD, там тесты. Есть пенек, 1,8 Ггц, 512 Ram Резак VDV, Аппарат - Раскладушка Toshiba 100. Это железо, еще есть Алкоголик 1.9.6.4629 и куча желания передрать этот мудреный Force... Читал много, но ничего конкетного, понял только что универсального копировщика нет... или естьИИ:(

----------


## Di1970no

Обидно если я не туда попал... :( 
Просто диск нужно отдавать.... А вдруг еще такое-же попадется? В Алкоголике есть в опциях SF 1, 2, 3, 4. И скорость ставлю минимальную даже по такому случаю нарыл ста-а-а-арый CD-RW у него скорость записи 4 максимум.... Всеравно не работает, может я чего из системы не удалил? Слышал что дровишки Force из Винды просто так не выгружаются?....:(

----------


## Nep

Здесь ты найдёшь всё, что тебе надо:

http://wasm.ru/toollist.php?list=6

Копировщик Star-Force by AlB
Данная утилита - это такой хитрый копировщик-эмулятор стар-форса. Принцип действия описан в статье по линку + статья продублирована в архиве вместе с программами.
Сайт программы:
Размер: 132.05 kb · Хитов: 503

Starforce Nightmare 1.12 by NoSFeRaTU
Программка для обхода StarForce. Дополнительно требуется Alcohol + DaemonTools - т.е. это НЕ какой-нибудь универсальный эмулятор или съемщик или что-то подобное. К утилите бы не помешала маленькая дока, которая бы объяснила, что к чему... А до этого вам придется топать на сайт и разбираться там самим :( По отзывам народа - радостных воплей очень много. Говорят, работает. Причем, слово "работает" звучит чаще, чем "не работает", что не может не радовать.
Сайт программы: http://www.project-starfuck.tk
Размер: 238.38 kb · Хитов: 335

----------


## Di1970no

Ба-а-а-альшое человеческое спасибо, начну копать в этом направлении (хоть есть теперь откуда начинать):)

----------


## scorpusha

> Ну сначала ВСЕМ Привет!!!! Ну тема - как говорится - сама за себя говорит... Хотелось бы узнать побольше потому как от недостатка интелекта уже дым из ушей... :mad: :confused: 
> А игрушку так хочется....:o


Вообще-то, я пользуюсь обычно NoCD(NoDVD), их очень много на сайте _www.nocd.ru , а делаю копии обычным пьяницей), намного удобнее, не нухно образами забивать алкаша, хотя пользовался и этой прогой-StarFuck, правда сейчас у нее другое название

----------


## RK6

Да, видел я недавно такового зверя , только была у него небольшая проблемка, - совместимость с Вистой. Алкголь последней версии не копирует? Попробуй снизить скорость создания образа до 4 х. Была такая фича с Star-Force  2.0 .

----------


## Gotikanec

люди где можно скачать star wars clone wars republic heroes

----------

